# Where can I get 3mm Baltic Birch ply?



## martinka (9 May 2013)

I can get 4mm Birch ply at Lawcris in Leeds for about £21 for a 4ftx8ft sheet, but I've not yet found any 3mm which I want for portraits. Anyone know anywhere in or around the West Yorkshire area? A few places I have emailed either don't do it or haven't replied. One specialist wood supplier doesn't supply ply at all, although they sell scroll saws. 

Martin.


----------



## marcros (9 May 2013)

you could try Dragon Timber at Pudsey.


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

I've managed to find 3 different postcodes and two different parts of Pudsey where Dragon might be. Have you actually used them?


----------



## marcros (9 May 2013)

nope.

This is the website. http://www.dragontimber.co.uk/products/. I recall somebody else finding them very helpful when they wanted some specialist ply of some form. I noted it for future investigation, but on the few occassions that I buy sheet material, I can get the work bulk price from Lawcris and pay cash. I can also get to Lawcris or Lavers and back at lunchtime, which is handy, and both will cut to landrover sized pieces (although charge for doing it). Starts to get a bit expensive having to take time off to go elsewhere!


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

Ah, mustv'e been you who told me about Lawcris - I couldn't remember. There's Shire just round the corner too, apparently.

The Dragon place is about 17 miles from here, so it's near enough for the wife in her little car, assuming they will cut it up for us. This is one of those times I regret never having a car licence, because she is away at the moment.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

Looks like Travis Perkins might be able to supply the correct ply. I'll try to call in my local one in the next couple of days, depending which day I go to the model engineering show.

Martin.


----------



## marcros (9 May 2013)

Martin, where abouts in west yorks are you?


----------



## cowboy682 (9 May 2013)

Hi martinka
One specialist wood supplier doesn't supply ply at all, although they sell scroll saws. ? where is that? l live in Huddersfield and trying to find a good supplier,
Thanks Graham


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

Hi Graham,

I'm afraid it's over towards the east coast. A little village called Snainton on the A170 about 10 miles from Scarborough
http://www.snaintonwoodworking.com/wood-store/
You could always have a day at the coast in our lovely summer weather. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

marcros":3mo1z5x9 said:


> Martin, where abouts in west yorks are you?



WF6


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

martinka":4th7hj1n said:


> Looks like Travis Perkins might be able to supply the correct ply. I'll try to call in my local one in the next couple of days, depending which day I go to the model engineering show.
> 
> Martin.



What am I saying? I wouldn't know if it was the correct material if it bit me in the 'arris.  

Martin, talking to himself again.


----------



## marcros (9 May 2013)

i work in hunslet/stourton so if you do get stuck, dont go paying a fortune for delivery. I am sure that I can help you out.


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

marcros":33lbjb7k said:


> i work in hunslet/stourton so if you do get stuck, dont go paying a fortune for delivery. I am sure that I can help you out.



Much appreciated! Obviously I'd like to find somewhere where the missus can take me whenever she's not working, but it's great to know I have something to fall back on . I've even had an offer to have some 3mm ply sent from the USA. By far the easiest solution would be to not bother doing portraits, but that's what I have enjoyed doing so far.

I've been warned off the Travis Perkins ply by someone who stopped buying it because of the voids. With the number of scroll saws that appear to be around, you'd think there'd be plenty of ply for our use, or at least easy to buy. Of course, I'll probably look back at this in a few months and wonder why I found it so difficult to find any. As with any hobby, it all comes with time.

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (10 May 2013)

Martin.

Woodstock, Falmouth, Cornwall.

I know its about as far away from your home location as you can get, without getting your feet wet. :shock: 
But I think they ship to anywhere on the mainland.

This is where I get all of my Baltic ply, plus other hard woods, as they are only approx 30 miles from my home location.

http://www.wood-stock.co.uk

The site is well worth a look, even if you don’t want to use them. They are very user friendly with advice, provide cutting to order if required, plus a very good customer service.

Disclaimer I have no connection with the above company, other than a very satisfied customer.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (10 May 2013)

Hi Chris,

I can't help thinking big pieces of wood must be quite expensive to send by post. No prices on that website unfortunately.

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (10 May 2013)

martinka":2qvbdmya said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I can't help thinking big pieces of wood must be quite expensive to send by post. No prices on that website unfortunately.
> 
> Martin.



Martin.

Yes you are correct, they don’t price on their web site, but their prices are competitive, considering they only stock top quality timber.

It would be worth dropping them an Email enquiry, as for delivery, they run their own transport, because they are suppliers to the joinery/cabinet making trade, plus boat building. 

As I said in my other post, they are a friendly company, with good sound advice. =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (10 May 2013)

Thanks Chris, I'll email them and see what they say.

Martin.


----------



## geoff3 (10 May 2013)

Hi Martin,
I don`t see your problem 3mm or 4 mm.
I use both for portraits and without actualy measuring the wood
I would not know the differance...........geoff3


----------



## martinka (11 May 2013)

Geoff, it isn't a problem. If you were new to the game and others say use 3mm for portraits, which size would you go for?


----------



## martinka (11 May 2013)

Geoff, I met you half way. :mrgreen: I had to go into B&Q today so while I was there I bought a 4x2 sheet of 3.6mm external ply.  I decided anything was better than nothing, and it looked decent anyway. At least I get to practice even if there's voids in it.

Martin


----------



## geoff3 (11 May 2013)

Hi Martin,
Yes I was there once, I used to buy my ply from a timber merchant, Then about a year ago I found a caravan surplus dealer selling 4mm ply for £3 6x4 sheet. In his bargain bin I found some 2 x 4 for 50p per piece. I bought the lot 24 pieces, I like to cut portraits about 4 1/2 x 5 1/2.
so i am set up with ply for a few years to come, Ok its not the best B/B birch, from the far east he said, it has one perfect side the other not quite so good, and has what looks like mush in the middle. but it cuts with a nice clean edge and there are no viods, 
I like it I use it for alsorts of jobs, ..smash a pain of glass in the Green House....take out a good pain on the north facing side and 
stick in a piece of my ply cut to 2x2. job done. ...Geoff3....


----------



## Neil Lawton (12 May 2013)

Hi Martin,
I have to buy Birch throughout ply every year, for the school I work in.
Try North Yorkshire Timber.
They do not publish prices, but will give you a quote, including delivery, if you contact them.
I was going to include a link, but it says I am not authorised to do so!

Regards,
Neil


----------



## martinka (12 May 2013)

Hi Neil, that's another one bookmarked, thanks.

You probably can't post a link until you make a specific number of posts, to stop spammers.

Martin.


----------

